# Line lay on the Spool



## MonroeBobo (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi 

I read these boards all the time and would like to know what is the best way to lay your 
line back on the the reel to prevent a fluff up from becoming a blow up. I have a Breakaway 
HDX and a Daiwa Seagate 30 using BG 20lb and BG 50lb as a shocker. The reel came with black and red brakes. 
Reds being the slowest. I used the blacks for a while. I recently put some white brake blocks
out of a Slosh 30 in the Seagate 30 and she hauls a$$ ( White brakes cause my slosh to blow up).
After several practices in a soccer field I can consistently hit 320' With 8 in a tennisball. 
Once I hit 351'. While the reel doesnt blow up it does fluff up enough that if I was in a head
wind on the surf I believe the fluff up will become a blow up. hence my question. Is it better
to cross the line on the spool as much as possible by going left to right and back again as quickly as
possible or is it better to slowly lay the line left to right back on the spool. LOL or does
it really make a difference?

Thanks Monroe


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Make nice neat coils. The exaggerated line wraps won't be happening during he fight so yeah


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

MonroeBobo said:


> Hi
> 
> I read these boards all the time and would like to know what is the best way to lay your
> line back on the the reel to prevent a fluff up from becoming a blow up. I have a Breakaway
> ...


If I am planning on casting really hard

When winding line on for most of the reel loading I put even side to side level wraps

For the last fifty yards I will X the line across the spool to help prevent outgoing line on the top of the spool from getting under another wrap and starting a backlash

Some fluff is good it means that the spool is spinning faster than the sinker/bait is able to pull it from the reel which means there is no resistance from the spool and your casting distances will be greater than if the spool tension was restricting the spin

Being smooth is part of the key to casting, I use just one white brake block in my Slosh's but I am very careful about fully loading the rod with out any slack in the drop, slack in the drop is a chief culprit in causing backlashes and believe me as DD will attest I have had my Share

I believe the Sloshes with their slightly heavier graphite spool out cast (at least in fishing situations) the newer Daiwas


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

A couple of tips...

Think about it like this, the way you lay it on is the way it's going to come off.

If you lay the line in tight coils laid right next to one another you increase the odds of a birdsnest. This is what Garbo is referring to in his above post. With the coils tight, any fluff at all will cause a zing pow. Now I'm not saying to get crazy on the side to side lay, just remember not to get too close with the wraps. I've developed a method that works well for me. Count the revolutions of the handle per "pass" of line as you work across. For me, on a 30 size casting reel about six turns of the handle per pass works great. This also helps keep the line lay constant. What you DON'T want is a lot of variance, in other words you don't want 8 revs per pass followed by 5 then 9 and the 7. This causes the spool to surge in speed and it just can't get synced with the line leaving the spool.

I also like Garbos aggressive line lay on the last fifty yards. This will reduce the chances of a birdnest as the spool comes up to speed.

Hope this makes sense.

Tommy


----------



## MonroeBobo (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks guys


I think I will try the Six turns side to side and the aggressive lay on the first bit. This is the 
first Baitcaster I have tried to set up that will be on the edge. I am going to Cape Lookout 
monday for a week and want to give it a test run. 

I do have one more qustion. I a have the spool tension set to where there is a very small amount 
of side to side play in the spool. If it gets to out of control, how tight can I tighten the spool tension
without doing any damage or premature wear?


Garbo. My slosh 30 is on an Allstar blank I purchased several years ago used and has been great. I have 
used it as my go to reel , If I dont need great distace, the when the wind is too much, or the beer has 
become too much it is the perfect reel. With the red brakes in I get good distance and great reliability.
I recently replaced the bearing with ceramics and it gave me a little more distance and is still reliable 
under all conditions. The ceramics did seem to render my white brakes as useless. Too many blowups. I am
considering putting the black brakes out of the Seagate 30 in the slosh to see what happens. Supposedly 
they are in between the red and whites. I will have to practice with it before I fish it though. Dont want
to be changing brakes on the beach if I can help it. 

LOL... Reminds me of a two sisded tackle box I turned over to accesss the other side without the clasp shut. I 
spent the next 30 minutes trying to find all my swivels, sinker slides, and hooks. With a headlamp. And
of course the bite was on. It wouldnt have happened any other way.

Thanks Tommy for all the videos and advice you have given to others. It has helped a lot. Especailly the start 
slow and hit it hard at the end.

Seriuosly Thanks Guys


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

My bad i didnt realize what size reel you were casting and the line, I'm thinking more of use with heavier line. Thought this was a different post. I do like Garbo says with my anchor pole and it siiiiiiiiiiings when I really hit it. If you look at any reels spool unless the person has CDO the line usually crosses over itself anyways. Atleast after fighting a few fish mine does


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

I have found that after fighting a fish it is wise to make a false cast and lay the line on the reel without the extra tension of the fish and and you can concentrate on laying the line on the spool, not on fighting the fish.


----------

